# Rautataivas (Iron sky) thread



## batanga (May 6, 2008)

Trailer out finally:

[YOUTUBE]4KEueJnsu80[/YOUTUBE]

From the guys who did Star Wreck. This time it's nazi's, in space 


Most probably haven't even heard of this film.


----------



## Ciupy (May 25, 2008)

*Iron Sky*

I found this trailer on YouTube..and the ideea behind it was awesome.

In a retro kind of way..

It seems to be from an upcoming movie called "Iron Sky" in which in 1945 the Nazi's invented anti-gravity propulsion and started colonising the dark side of the Moon in hopes for a future conquest of the world..

The years pass and the time is now 2018..


The trailer is here...

_Sakura/Curry_

What do you think about it?


----------



## batanga (May 25, 2008)

I think it's gonna be great *coughavacough*

Also, I made a thread of this a few weeks back, it didn't last very long...


----------



## ParkingLot_PIMP (May 26, 2008)

Saw this awhile back on twitchfilm. Looking forward to it.


----------



## maximilyan (May 26, 2008)

Hmm, doesnt seem like my kind of film. then again sometimes i just go to the cinema and watch anything when im bored.


----------



## VoDe (Feb 7, 2012)

*Iron Sky*




Iron Sky - the upcoming scifi comedy from the creators of Star Wreck.



> *Spoiler*: _The Story of Iron Sky_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Py_IndUbcxc[/YOUTUBE]

​
------

I'm really waiting to see this movie.


----------



## Deimos (Feb 7, 2012)

This is a must see for me.


----------



## olaf (Feb 7, 2012)

saw article about it couple months ago

been following them on fb since then


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Feb 7, 2012)

B movie material.


----------



## Whimsy (Feb 8, 2012)

^
I think that's the point


----------



## olaf (Feb 8, 2012)

Onomatopoeia said:


> B movie material.


yeah but sometimes you want to watch those too

oh and as far as I remember, it's partialy funded by fans (who are gonna be listed at the end, so brace yourself for 20min credits)


----------



## VoDe (Feb 8, 2012)

New Trailer:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Py_IndUbcxc&feature=youtu.be[/YOUTUBE]

Now it starts to look really good.


----------

